# Yay



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Hoping to move in the near future and OH has agreed we can get a bunny. Yay I can't wait, maybe get a rescue bun bun, we both like bunnies and my cats used to sit in next doors garden when their two were out, so I think they will be ok with one.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

aww thats fab!!!!  x


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

aww that's great. remember to get two bunnies though.  one on its own isn't fair unless it's a house rabbit.


----------

